# Sydney gaming lockdown buddys discord group.



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

-SNIP-


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Not in Sydney and not a gamer anymore but it's a cool initiative. You might want to widen your scope a little. Many people here can't do Discord because of their SA, so even the general SAS Discord server has not been extremely active. If you narrow it down to Sydney residents and gamers, you might have a hard time finding people.


----------

